# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  كاسر بروكسي لتغير الأي بي و فتح المواقع المحجوبة !

## denon6

موقع قنبلة كاسر بروكسي لتغير الأي بي و فتح المواقع المحجوبة !
شغال مليون % و على ضمانتي الشخصية ! :SnipeR (51): 
لتتأكد انه غير الأي بي :
http://www.cmyip.com
عنوان الموقع : 
www.proxy.faya3a.com
اتمنى انه يعجبكم و انتظر الردود :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا

----------


## ظلطة

تسلملى       ونرجو ا توضيح رابط التحميل :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

*

صديقي يعطيك العافية ..

الموقع الاول هو موقع علشان يظهرلك ال اي بي تبعك .
الموقع التاني ما بفتح المواقع المحجوبة .

انا حبيت اوضحلك الصورة .

لتغير الايبي  يوجد برامج كثيرة ومنها موجود في هذا القسم .

اتمنى منك صديقي ان توضح ما تريد تنزيله في المرات القادمة .*

----------


## m_vip_991

> *
> 
> صديقي يعطيك العافية ..
> 
> الموقع الاول هو موقع علشان يظهرلك ال اي بي تبعك .
> الموقع التاني ما بفتح المواقع المحجوبة .
> 
> انا حبيت اوضحلك الصورة .
> 
> ...


يعطيك العافية ( اكس مان ) 

بس لو تسمحلي أعارضك ياخوي بالحكي الي حكيتو

لأنو الموقع الي حطو  (denon6 )  بفك المواقع المحجوبة بالفعل

وحبيت أوضحلك ذلك بالصور عشان أثبتلك صحة كلامي  :Icon27: 

1- بالنسبة لفك حجب المواقع 
أخدت متال على موقع  www.megaupload.com
فهاد الموقع محجوب عنا ( في السعودية )






هسه رح أفتح الموقع عن طريق موقع كاسر البروكسي  www.proxy.faya3a.com





زي ما شفت أخوي .. انفك الحجب عنو بسهولة


2- بالنسبة لتغيير ip  ممكن انا نتأكد منها بطريقة بسيطة



نفتح الموقع كاسر البروكسي .. ونحط موقع ( جوجل ) 



لاحظ ان الجوجل ( فرنسي )   

وهاد دليل على تغيير ip 

من سلبيات مواقع كسر البروكسي
- اللوحة الي بتكون في الأعلى  ( ممكن يحطولك اعلانات فيها ...إلخ )
- تواجه صعوبه في تنزيل ملف عن طريق مواقع كسر البروكسي

فلذلك أنا بنصح باستخدام برنامج لفك الحجب واسمه  JAP

وان شاء الله بحاول أعمل شرح مفصل عنوووووووووووووو 

تقبلووو مروري ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يا اخوان الرابط صحيح 100% لكن اثناء دخولي على المواقع المحجوبة دخلت على موقع سياسي كبير ومعروف....محجوب في كل الدول العربية وكنت من زمان حابب ادخلو واشوف شو في ...حب فضول مش اكثر...لكن بعد ما دخلتو اكتشفت انو القائمين عليه هم جماعة من الخنازير والقردة والذين يعانون من مشكلة الحقد على البشر ...بالفعل اني استحقرت الموقع والعاملين عليه وما لقيت اتفه منهم ومن موقعهم الواطي والدون والمنحط انحطاط كلي والقائمين عليه بدون شرف وما عندهم غير الخسة والنذالة ...الله ياخذهم وياخذ موقعهم التافه.....

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991
					



يعطيك العافية ( اكس مان ) 

بس لو تسمحلي أعارضك ياخوي بالحكي الي حكيتو

لأنو الموقع الي حطو  (denon6 )  بفك المواقع المحجوبة بالفعل

وحبيت أوضحلك ذلك بالصور عشان أثبتلك صحة كلامي 

1- بالنسبة لفك حجب المواقع 
أخدت متال على موقع  www.megaupload.com
فهاد الموقع محجوب عنا ( في السعودية )






هسه رح أفتح الموقع عن طريق موقع كاسر البروكسي  www.proxy.faya3a.com





زي ما شفت أخوي .. انفك الحجب عنو بسهولة


2- بالنسبة لتغيير ip  ممكن انا نتأكد منها بطريقة بسيطة



نفتح الموقع كاسر البروكسي .. ونحط موقع ( جوجل ) 



لاحظ ان الجوجل ( فرنسي )   

وهاد دليل على تغيير ip 

من سلبيات مواقع كسر البروكسي
- اللوحة الي بتكون في الأعلى  ( ممكن يحطولك اعلانات فيها ...إلخ )
- تواجه صعوبه في تنزيل ملف عن طريق مواقع كسر البروكسي

فلذلك أنا بنصح باستخدام برنامج لفك الحجب واسمه  JAP

وان شاء الله بحاول أعمل شرح مفصل عنوووووووووووووو 

تقبلووو مروري ويعطيكم العافية 




صديقي مشكور على التوضيح الوافي ...
انا حكيت ما بفتح المواقع المحجوبة لسببين :
الاول : انو انا شخصيا ما بعاني من مشكلة المواقع المحجوبة وما واجهت مشكلة من هاي النوع ( هاد شخصيا صديقي ).
الثاني : انو في الاردن ما اعتقد في مواقع محجوبة كتير الا بعض المواقع الجنسية .

والشغلة الاهم صديقي انا جربت البروكسي على موقع اتوقع انت والجميع بعرفو الي هو اسمو الجوردن تايمز .
وللاسف ما فتح معي وانا بناء على هاد الكلام حطيت انو ما بفتح المواقح المحجوبة .

كمان شغلة صديقي شرحك وافي بس الموقع الي انت شارح عنو في الصور مش محجوب  في الاردن .. ممكن في بلاد اخرى محجوب ..

اما بالنسبة للموقع تبع تغير الاي بي  اتوقع انا حكيت انو بظهر رقم الاي بي تبعك .

برجع بحكيلك صديقي مشكور على الشرح الوافي ..
ومن بلد لبد اخرى بتلاقي مواقع محجوبة بتختلف .

مشكور*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

يا اخوان الرابط صحيح 100% لكن اثناء دخولي على المواقع المحجوبة دخلت على موقع سياسي كبير ومعروف....محجوب في كل الدول العربية وكنت من زمان حابب ادخلو واشوف شو في ...حب فضول مش اكثر...لكن بعد ما دخلتو اكتشفت انو القائمين عليه هم جماعة من الخنازير والقردة والذين يعانون من مشكلة الحقد على البشر ...بالفعل اني استحقرت الموقع والعاملين عليه وما لقيت اتفه منهم ومن موقعهم الواطي والدون والمنحط انحطاط كلي والقائمين عليه بدون شرف وما عندهم غير الخسة والنذالة ...الله ياخذهم وياخذ موقعهم التافه.....




صديقي احمد ...
انا وضحت الصورة قبل شوي بس حبيت اعلق على ردك .

ممكن انو بفتح مواقع محجوبة ... بس انا الي فترة طويلة من هواة النت والتصفح والتعمق في هيك امور .

وما لاحظت انو في مواقع محجوبة كتير منعاني من عدم قدرتنا على الدخول اليها في الاردن . الا موقع واحد وذكرتو قبل شوي .
وانا بعتبرو اكتر موقع محجوب وممنوع علشان هيك انا جربت عليه  وما قدرت ادخل عليه عن طريق البروكسي المذكور.بس قدرت افوتو عن طريق برامج اخرى .

والشغلة الاهم ممكن اكون انا ما بعاني من مشكلة الواقع المحجوبة .


مشكور على ردك على تعليقي*

----------


## coconut

موضوع يهم اللي عندهم مشكل مع المواقع المحجوبة 

 انا شخصيا ما عندي و لا موقع محجوب ههههههههههه للاسف

 مشكور على المجهود اللي تبذلوه

----------


## وليد

جاري التجربة

----------


## sem_sem245

مشكوووووور جدا :Icon31:

----------


## fadisalama

thanks my friend

----------


## نوتيلا

thaaaaaaanx

----------


## emad555

الفشكر.......

----------


## شبس

مشكور

----------


## yaraaboelmaged

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الراسم

ممتاز

----------


## الراسم

مره ممتاز و رئع :Db465236ff:

----------


## الراسم

ممتا ز و رائع بس هناك بعض المواقع لا يمكن فتحها ابدا و قد تحتاج الى بروكسي اكثر قوه

----------


## طبرجل

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## عين

يسلمووووو

----------


## aywa7ed

thanks maaaaaaaaan

----------


## billgates

:Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:  تسلم ياغالي

----------


## الحصن

يعطيك العافيه

التجربه جاريه

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير

----------


## MOHANADGH

يسلموووووووو

----------


## فينكس

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hamodivt

بارك الله في جهودك اخي الكريم

----------


## ahmed.10

شكرااااااااااااااااا  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## احـmـد

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## oxq15

مشكور

----------


## gamedd

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mediestro

molto graci :Bl (14):

----------


## aktus

شكرا ,,,,,,,,

----------


## تمايم

مشكور قلبي عالموضوع

----------


## أبو فرفور

موفق يالغلا ... على الطرح الاكثر منر رائع

----------


## آكل الداء

مشكور

----------


## زرزر نيك

مشكووووووووووووووووور وما قصرت

----------


## زرزر نيم

مشكور :Bl (14):

----------


## القرني

يعطيك العافيه :SnipeR (94):

----------


## فهد الشمري

:Bl (3):

----------


## aaaaaa

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## ابو فهد111

نشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

----------


## جولان

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا شكرا

----------


## nashatdd

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## موسى احمد

mashkoooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## wwmm

شكرا

----------


## saleh_1319

شكرا

----------


## hErOo20

يعطيك العآفيه .. :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Dr.GALGA

نشووووف :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Dr.GALGA

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14): ما يشتغل الله يلعن الشيطان محجوب البرنامج

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكوووووو،،،،،و،،،،و،،،و،،،،ور

----------


## أبو لؤي

السلام عليكم 
أشكرك يا اخي على الجهود الجبارة

----------


## بو خليل

مشكور

----------


## al-amel-007

أتمنى أن أجد كاسر البروكسي وأن أتعامل معه بشكل جيد وشكرا للعضو الفعال

----------


## تعلم مني ..

يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالا

----------


## هاهاكاكا

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## هاهاكاكا

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## هاهاكاكا

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## هاهاكاكا

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## هاهاكاكا

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## الرائدالسوري

يسلموا

----------


## medo198482

الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ر

----------


## medo198482

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## medo198482

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

----------


## tfjeer

:SnipeR (15):

----------


## عيسى الدويش

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووو :SnipeR (35):

----------


## المزيونه توب

ثااااااااانكس

 :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## جمعان الزهراني

جميل جدا وائع شكرا

----------


## المسلفط

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## berehan_5

مشكوريييييييييييين
 :36 10 2[1]:

----------

